

Reflecting on our "SourceSafe Must Die" Campaign - bensummers
http://www.ericsink.com/entries/why_so_serious.html

======
billswift
>In high school, popularity is correlated with several factors

Most notably it is NOT associated with intelligence, competence, or quality.
As pg noted in his nerds essay, it is mostly correlated with having nothing
better to do with their time.

So I guess your point is that SourceSafe is better than Vault, but you should
use Vault to be a cool, non-nerd?

